# Nh ls170



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

My new addition. Cab, heat,weights, quick attach, lights. That's about it. Replacing my NH 1920 for snow removal.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks good, what's up with the wheel covers?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Aren't they weights?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

THAT....................IS..........................AWESOME........................... what kind of dogs are those?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

To me, they look like "mud-plugs" from a dirt track racing car.

I have to admit the inside reminds me of the Pontiac cab from Trains, Planes, and Automobiles............... :laughing:

Looks cozy though, good luck this winter, if we ever get some snow........ Thumbs Up


----------



## mac89 (Nov 24, 2010)

wooooooooww.....pimped out skid steer !! Can't say that I ever saw anything quite like it !
Is it a 2 speed ? 
Congrats, hope you get lots of great service out of it.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually wouldn't mind crawling out of bed to get into one of those. What kind of dogs by the way?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Love it! 9-ball throttle handle is the best.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the interior! So solid! 


Good luck this winter!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Talk about pimped out!


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

*The New Ho' Land*

Some answers on the Ho'Land queries. The dogs are some of our German Shorthair Pointers that we raise. The wheel covers I justified because the snow packs in the wheels and makes a mess in the shop when it melts. (Anal I know). The covers are 17" commercial pizza pans with Neodymium magnets epoxied on the back. Of course I had to machine swirl the pans for uniformity sake. They fit tight and come off easy enough if required. Thanks for your looking at my ride.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks good! I gotta ask, where did you get that seat cover, I need one for my tractor and I've never seen them to fit equipment.


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

Seatcover found on Ebay under "Sheepskin Seat Covers". Quite a few there.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha, nice name change on the loader arm. Cool idea with the wheel covers


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

It is just a single speed. It is a 2005 model that was used at a fella's winter lodge. It had 35 hours on it when I picked it up recently.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Seriously you need some fuzzy dice


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

MatthewG;1143079 said:


> Seriously you need some fuzzy dice


I was just gonna type the same thing....LOL.

Maybe an Adrew Dice Clay tape playing.......LOL


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

paponte;1142785 said:


> Talk about pimped out!


X's 2



TTown;1143022 said:


> Seatcover found on Ebay under "Sheepskin Seat Covers". Quite a few there.


I really like that....looks comfy!


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

5 minutes of running a rockhound in mid summer and that interior would ruined LOL Landscapers you know what I mean.

Machine looks cool but not my cup of tea. Is it for personal use or business use?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

what's up with the eyes on the front of it?


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Not gunna lie. At first I thought we were goin dirt trackin with a skid loader


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

bigbadbrad;1144678 said:


> what's up with the eyes on the front of it?


so it can see........


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

The PuSher MaN;1143934 said:


> 5 minutes of running a rockhound in mid summer and that interior would ruined LOL Landscapers you know what I mean.
> 
> Machine looks cool but not my cup of tea. Is it for personal use or business use?


took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

A few additional updates to questions unanswered about my NH LS170. It is just for personal use, not commercial. I use it for snow removal and woods clean-up in the summer. Up this far north "rockhounding" is easy, we just wait for the frost to pop out the round rocks and we roll them with our hockey stick to where we need them. Here are a few additional pics of my wintertime boredom pastime. I made a grill for the rear to hopefully stop any smaller branches from putting holes into the radiator, made a bumper, a rear deck spoiler to keep dripping water from snow melt from dripping on my clean engine, installed a back-up camera and monitor, added copper window tint to protect my northern Wisconsin,lack of sun, lily white skin from the harmful effects of the suns rays, added a radio and four speakers and of course some Harley leather tasseled hand grips to prevent finger fatigue on long snow pushes. As well as a few machined aluminum abrasion protectors in case the coats of wax do not stop the offending branch.


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

Last two pics


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

"Please use other door"...........:laughing: Thats good


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

*One last NH Safety Decal for OSHA*

There are a lot of safety stickers on these skid steers.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

y did u "pimp" out a work machine back up camera's ? i mean COME ON can't turn your head?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Could I drop my skids off and have you detail them? Don't need them pimped just washed and spit shined. Looks good, maybe a little over the top. I like the use other door sticker


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Those wheel covers are awesome! Great thinking!


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

Dlongerman;1263445 said:


> y did u "pimp" out a work machine back up camera's ? i mean COME ON can't turn your head?


Actually no I can't since the spinal surgery, but thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1263453 said:


> Those wheel covers are awesome! Great thinking!


Pizza pan's, 17". $4.67 per. Keeps all of the snow from packing in the wheels and melting all over the shop floor. Pimp or smart? You decide. Thanks for your kindly words.


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1263448 said:


> Could I drop my skids off and have you detail them? Don't need them pimped just washed and spit shined. Looks good, maybe a little over the top. I like the use other door sticker


Just leave em by the door, I'll get to em......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That leather wrap and tassles just screams "Village People".


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

WIPensFan;1263506 said:


> That leather wrap and tassles just screams "Village People".


Never thought about that.......perhaps I should trim up those bad boys a bit. I try for outlandish effects but not sure I wanted that effect. The may try to make me move to Illinois.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TTown;1263511 said:


> Never thought about that.......perhaps I should trim up those bad boys a bit. I try for outlandish effects but not sure I wanted that effect. The may try to make me move to Illinois.


:laughing: As I said before, the skid is cool.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

WIPensFan;1142670 said:


> Love it! 9-ball throttle handle is the best.


I second that vote.


----------



## SVDS (Feb 16, 2010)

That is one clean machine


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

some one has too much money and time on their hands lol.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1263506 said:


> That leather wrap and tassles just screams "Village People".


:laughing:

TTown, definitely a unique skid! Not for me....but still cool to look at. The 9 ball caps on the arm pins (post # 25), I noticed that...pretty cool.Thumbs Up


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

2 words BAD ASS


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice custom ride you have, I like when someone does something differant that no one else has.


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

Mackman;1263645 said:


> some one has too much money and time on their hands lol.


Naw, if I had real money I would have bought the Teflon coated Pizza Pans!


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

maverjohn;1263930 said:


> Nice custom ride you have, I like when someone does something differant that no one else has.


Thanks a lot


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

By looks of it I'd say he uses uses it to keep his street corners clean. Makes it easy for the johns to pull up to the curb and keeps the girls working all through he winter no problem!:laughing:

Love it! Ultra Pimp.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Good to see you take pride in your skidloader. Looks real clean and unique.


----------



## TTown (Dec 4, 2010)

blowerman;1264756 said:


> Good to see you take pride in your skidloader. Looks real clean and unique.


Thank you Blowerman!


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow thats a very nice piece of equipment u got there,never seen something like that before,very nice skid steer.


----------

